# Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

Servus Joachim

Seit ca. 1-2 Wochen kann ich meine Einträge hier nicht wie gewohnt in schneller (flüssiger) Schreibweise durchführen  

Beispiel: In andere Foren und mit Word funktionert alles einwandfrei, dahe denke ich das e hier irgendwo liegt.

Ist zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber die nervt.

Hast einen Tipp ?

Cookies habe ich schon gelöscht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Tastatur vom Notebook auch zerlegt und gereinigt


----------



## Conny (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo Joachim,

ich habe zwar kein Problem mit dem Schreiben, mich stört nur immer die verückte Portalseite durch die Umfrageergebnisse. Und vielleicht die Uhr ...?  Aber sonst geht es mir gut, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Steingarnele (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hi Conny,

was dann wohl so aussieht wie bei mir!


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

  Das war/ist ne Mehrfachumfrage die, warum auch immer, ne Macke hat - ich versuch die mal raus zu nehmen. 

@Helmut
Das kann dann eigentlich nur an deinem Rechner (Windows?!) liegen - ich/wir haben hier auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern keine Probleme. Vielleicht hast du irgend ein Programm im Hintergrund laufen, das zu viele Resurcen verbrät. Oder gar nen Trojaner?  Prüf das und alle Software, die du seit den Problemen neu installiert hast nochmal ... 

@Matze
Lang nichst mehr gelesen hier...


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

So, hab die Umfragen erstmal fix ganz raus genommen, kümmer mich später drum - jetzt gibbed habba habba ...


----------



## Steingarnele (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Matze
> Lang nichst mehr gelesen hier...



jupp viel Arbeit, und den Rest kennst du ja von Annett. : 
Aber zur Zeit hab ich ja nen Schein, und kann am Ball bleiben. *gg* :__ nase:


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Joachim

Habe jetzt alles überprüft, Programme die ich nicht mehr Nutze deinstalliert.

Aber ..... läuft zwar ein bischn (sollte bisschen heißen) besser, Taskmanager läuft mit  

Schauen wir mal  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo

Ich muss leider auch dasselbe Problem beklagen, das Helmut hat. 
Auch im selben Zeitraum ca. seit 2 Wochen.
Wenn ich direkt in des Textfeld im Forum reinschreibe fehlen ganze buschstaben. 
Beispiel:
Ich schreibe „Hallo wie geht’s? „  flüssig geschrieben
Im Textfeld im Forum steht dann nur „al w eht“ wenn ich es dort flüssige eingebe.
 Es ist jetzt sogar extremer geworden. 
Anfangs war es nur manchmal ein Buchstabe, erst wenn ich den fehlenden Buchstabe 3- oder 4-mal drücke erscheint dieser erst.(Beim laufendem Schreiben)
Ich schreibe eigentlich immer in Word die Texte die ich dann ins Forum stelle und Kopier die darein.
Aber wenn ich mal so schnell antworten will, oder einem noch was einfällt ist es nervig.
Sonst habe ich dieses Problem nicht.
Ich nutze Windows Vista (Schon seit Frühjahr) und den IE 7.
Ich frage mich woran das liegen kann.


----------



## Steingarnele (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo Daniel,

vielleicht liegt es ja an dieser komischen Ecke, oben rechts.


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Danie

Bei mir ist e nach der entfernun einiger Programme besser geworden,aber gt ist es noch immer nict.

Irgend wo is da der Hund din, speziell die leertaste macht manderln.

Ich benute auch Vista undE7

Jezt ha ich mal nix ausgebessrt.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Edit: Nö - atze
dasa ert späe mit derEcke

Edit 2: es sollte heißen: Das war erst später mit der Ecke (jetzt in Superzeitlupe geschrieben)


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

 man könnte meinen, ihr wollt einen veräppeln 

Also ich hab hier (WinXP professionell mit SP2 + allen updates) absolut null Probleme mit dem schnell schreiben ... Auf unserem 2. Rechner (WinXP Home kein SP ) auch nicht - weder im direkt antworten noch im richtigen Editor.

Da ihr beide Vista drauf habt (ich versteh bis heut nicht den Zweck dieses Resurcenverschwenderwindows ) würd ich vorerst dort ansetzen. 
Und was die Ecke angeht - die ist in stink normalem Flash geschrieben.

Testet doch mal auch andere Browser (Firefox, Opera) nicht, das es am IE7 liegt (hab hier "nur" IE6).


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

So, nun mal ein schnellschreibtest mit dem IE6 - hmmm  null Probleme!

Hat denn noch wer diese Probleme? Und welchen Browser, Betriebssystem, Rechner nutzt ihr dabei?


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Joachim

Schreibe jetzt auf dem Stand-PC.

XP (SP2 + alle Update) - IE7

Null Probleme.

Dürfte an Vista liegen, aber funktioniert nur hier so komisch.
Bin auch in anderen Foren unterwegs und da gibt es diese Probs nicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

... übrigens hat Vista bei uns im Forum einen Anteil von 0,59 %, wärend WinXP mit satten 82,5% vertreten ist.

In Zahlen:
WinXP 82,5%
WinNT 7,8%
Win2000 5,94%
Win98 0,78%
Andere (incl. Vista) 0,59%


Bei den Browsern sieht es so aus:
IE6                       38%
IE5.5 und älter        34,4%
FireFox                  22%
Opera                    1,42%
Safarie                  1,33%

@Werner 02
Falls du es liest - hast du auch solche Probs? Hast doch auch Vista


----------



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

@Helmut
War ja klar, das Vista schuld ist   Kann mich in den nächsten Tagen ja mal nach dem Fänomen umhören...


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo nochmal

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an Vista. 
Evtl. sogar an ein Update das daran schuld ist, weil vorher ging es ja ohne Probleme.
Aber was dennoch merkwürdig ist, warum nur hier?
Naja vielleicht hebt sich das Problem bei den nächsten Updates wieder auf.
Solange wird eben in Word vorgeschrieben und dann rein kopiert.


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus oachim

So jetzt wieder am Notebook.

ista war schon vrinstalliert, am Notebook.

Hätte eine XP-Lizenz dazu kaufen müssen.

Bin abe mi isa sehr zufrieden.

Keiner will dich veräppeln :beeten: 

Liebe Grüse
Helmut

Wieder nicht ausgebessert


----------



## katja (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

hallo ihrs!

also von was ihr da schreibt: 

bei mir funktioniert alles wie gehabt! 

ich habe windows xp home edition und ie 7, wenn das dem dechnigger was nützt!


----------



## sigfra (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo...


isch hab auf dem großen Rechner WIndows Prof....

... und auf dem Lappi das Vista....

... und funzen tut eigentlcih alles so halbwegs...

... ne im Ernst... wenns mal Probs gab, war Joachim zur Stelle...


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Morgen Joachim

Ne habe absolut keine Probleme . Läuft bislang noch alles wie immer!! ( Hoffe noch recht lange, sonst muß der große Hammer ran )

Gruß
Werner
Der sagt: Und Vista ist doch Sch....!


----------



## Thomas_H (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Wer haut sich schon freiwillig nen Vista drauf? :nase: 

Unter 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher sollte man das doch erst garnicht testen.

Wahrscheinlich sind die Mühlen jetzt so vollgeproppt, dass sie gar nix mehr können.

Viel Spaß bei der Neuinstallation


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> Unter 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher sollte man das doch erst garnicht testen.



Wer hat denn weniger?


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> Wer haut sich schon freiwillig nen Vista drauf?



Morgen Thomas_H.

Von freiwillig kann ja wohl kaum die Rede sein. Neuer Rechner neues Glück:   Vista ist nämlich bereits vorinstalliert gewesen.
Und da es schon mal drauf war, warum also nicht auch mal antesten??!! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Ralf

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Moin,

ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich viel weiter helfen.... 
Aber, surft noch einer von Euch ein vBulletin-Board an und schreibt dort? Könnt Ihr mal nachsehen, welche Version dort läuft (wobei ein Update zu 99% nicht in Frage kommt)! 
Das z.B. die phpbb oder andere Software läuft, erklärt ja nicht das Problem mit unserer. 

Nach den Beschreibungen von Euch beiden (gleicher Zeitraum) kann es sich bei der Ursache m.M.n. nur um ein automatisches Update bei Eurem Betriebssystem/Browser handeln oder einer Softwareerweiterung bei uns.
Nur fällt mir im Moment keine Änderung in den letzten 2 Wochen ein, außer der Ecke (wie Ihr schon sagt, die gibts erst seit 04.10.) und ansonsten haben wir nur einige Foren verschoben/umstrukturiert.
Gibt es eigentlich eine FF-Version die mit Vista läuft? Oder irgend einen anderen Browser (T-online/AOL) als den IE? Wie laufen die unter Vistas auf unserem Board?

@Werner 
Welchen Browser nutzt Du eigentlich?

P.S.: Also 2GB Arbeitsspeicher im Lappi? Das wäre traumhaft.  
Ich glaub, der hat nur 512MB. 
Dafür ging irgendwann das WLAN nicht mehr zum Bilder/Datenupload in größeren Dimensionen. Seit ich wieder am Kabel hänge, läuft er ohne Probs.............


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> P.S.: Also 2GB Arbeitsspeicher im Lappi? Das wäre traumhaft.
> Ich glaub, der hat nur 512MB.
> Dafür ging irgendwann das WLAN nicht mehr zum Bilder/Datenupload in größeren Dimensionen. Seit ich wieder am Kabel hänge, läuft er ohne Probs.............



Gut ich geb´s zu. 2 GB habe ich in meinem beruflichem Notebook, da ich damit auch CATIA V5 teste,
zuhause habe ich das gleiche Notebook mit 512 laufen, reicht da aber auch aus....für das bischen www und hier und damal ein Bildchen.....


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Annett

Hier funktoniert es einwandfrei  

Wenn du dir einen neuen PC/Notebook kaufst sollte da schon 2Gb Standard sein (Vista natürlich vorinstalliert).

Das komische an der Sache ist das es ja bis eben diese 2 Wochen einwandfrei lief, ohne irgend welche Probleme. Update hat es auch keine in diesem Zeitraum gegeben.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> @Werner
> Welchen Browser nutzt Du eigentlich?



Morgen Annett

Hauptsächlich Aol und den IE, und je nach Bedarf Seamonkey bzw. Firefox/ Mozilla.
Aber bei euch hatte ich bislang noch nie Probleme. 
Und wenn,- dann meld ich mich mit der großen Kelle!!  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo zusammen.

@ Vistanutzer

Und bei Euch allen darf Vista bzw. irgendeine Firewall die Updates (sofern es welche gibt) frei runterziehen? Habt Ihr die Firewall mal kurz deaktiviert um das auszuschließen?
Für mich klingt es ja so, als käme der Arbeitsspeicher nicht hinterher mit der Umsetzung der eingegeben Zeichen.  
Bei mir (mit WLAN) schrieb der Lappi auch ar...lahm, wenn wieder mal die CPU-Auslastung bei 100% lag. Aber er schrieb noch - bis nix mehr ging und ich das USB-Wlan kappen mußte. Danach gings wieder für einige Zeit, außer Bilderupload und ebay (= Datenschleuder?).

@Helmut
Leider steht bei dem Board nirgends, welche Version die haben. :? 
Sollte es heute wie versprochen nieseln, hat Joachim evtl. Zeit sich drum zu kümmern. 
Ansonsten warten x Weizenfelder auf die Weizenaussaat, auch am WE. Die späte Ziebelernte hat den Zeitplan ganz schön durcheinander geworfen.

P.S.: Neuer Lappi ist erstmal nicht drin und eigentlich reichen die 512MB wirklich aus.


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> Und bei Euch allen darf Vistas bzw. irgendeine Firewall die Updates (sofern es welche gibt) frei runterziehen? Habt Ihr die Firewall mal kurz deaktiviert um das auszuschließen?



Hi Annett
: Bei mir nur auf Anfrage.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hi,

nu lass Dir doch ned alles aus der __ Nase ziehen. 

Gab es zufällig innerhalb des besagten Zeitraumes (2 Wochen) ein Update, dass Du verweigert hast?
Oder durfte der Rechner es durchführen und bei Dir läuft alles aus unerklärlichen Gründen ohne Probs weiter? 

Wie siehts diesbezüglich (Updates Firewall/Vistas/Browser) bei Helmut und Daniel aus?


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> Gab es zufällig innerhalb des besagten Zeitraumes (2 Wochen) ein Update, dass Du verweigert hast?
> Oder durfte der Rechner es durchführen und bei Dir läuft alles aus unerklärlichen Gründen ohne Probs weiter?



Hi Annett
Updates wurde keines verweigert. Möglich das es bei ihnen an den installierten Firewalls liegt. Da hatte ich auch schon mal Probleme.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch Windows Defender...Windows Firewall und das McAfee Security Center drauf, und es haut hin da sie auf einander abgestimmt sind. Alles weitere wird über den CCleaner oder Tune Up Utilities 2007 klar gemacht.
Desweiteren habe ich so ziemlich jeden Dienst abgeschaltet der Informationen weiterleitet. Wie zum Beispiel die automatische Fehlermeldung an den Big Boss.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hi,

da die Probleme sich ja nur auf Vista beschränken...

Hat wirklich jemand erwartet, daß Vista gleich von Anfang an ohne Probleme läuft ???:crazy: 

Nahezu gleiche Probleme hatten wir bei der Einführung von XP (schon vergessen ?). Jetzige Vista-User sind doch nur die üblichen Tester für Microsoft. Ob diss nun Spreicherprobleme oder Inkompatibilitätsprobleme sind ist doch wurscht. Wird sich wieder geben. Nebenbei hat MS in München auf den Arbeitsrechnern auch noch kein Vista installiert.... diese müssen ja auch funktionieren.

Ich gebe auf unseren Rechnern Vista erst in ca. 1 Jahr frei, wenn die Updates nach der Installation mindestens 3 Stunden laufen... vorher nicht... ich muss nämlich mit dem Computer richtig arbeiten... 

@ Helmut: Noch ein letztes Wort an dich:
Du wunderst dich doch nicht wirklich um dein verschwinden von Buchstaben ?? Diss ist erst der Anfang. Aus Buchstabenklau wird Wortklau, dann Programmklau  und dann ist der PC wech und dann....und dann... sh. Thread über Profil


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Annett



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts diesbezüglich (Updates Firewall/Vistas/Browser) bei Helmut und Daniel aus?



Vista Home Premium

Vista-Updates: in dem Zeitraum eines und zwar gestern
Firewall: Windows Live One Care > Updates: laufend (Virendefinationen)
Browser: IE7 > Update: gestern

@ Jo: siehe Thread über Profil 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus zusammen

Test !!!!

Bin jetzt mit dem Router über DSL mit Euch verbunden,
versuche jetzt flüssig zu schreiben, und siehe da es funktioniert.

Also dürfte es bei mir an der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit liegen.
Vorher bin ich über eine HSDPA-Verbindung im Netz gewesen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo Zusammen

Also ich habe Windows Vista Ultimate. (System Builder Version)
Als Firewall und Virusschutz habe ich zusätzlich Norton 360.
Updates lade ich nur unter Zustimmung runter. 
Also ich werde benachrichtigt, das Updates verfügbar sind aber ich wähle selber aus welche ich Installiert haben möchte.
Meistens sind es nur Sicherheitsupdates und Virusdefinitionen für den Windows Defender.
Für den IE 7 gab es die tage erst wieder ein Update.

Allerdings muss ich gerade auch Feststellen, das das Flüssige schreiben wieder funktioniert.:crazy:  

@ Helmut ich glaube nicht das es an der Verbindung zum Internet liegen kann weil das was du in das Textfeld rein schreibst so gesehen erstmal auf deinem PC im Arbeitsspeicher ist. 
Erst wenn du auf "Antworten" klickst wird der Text zum Server gesendet.
Naja sehr merkwürdig wer weiß was da wieder los war.

Nachtrag:

Übrigens bin ich mit Vista sehr zufrieden. 
Auch wenn es manchmal seine Macken hat.
Aber war das anfangs bei XP nicht genau so?
Erst wollte es keiner haben „ist doch eh misst“ wurde gesagt und jetzt hat es fast jeder.


----------



## Joachim (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Nur mal so ne vorsichtig provokante Frage - wozu brauch man eigentlich Vista? Nur der Optic wegen? 

XP ist billiger, der erforderliche Hardware auch, es ist schneller und defenitiv stabiler :beeten: ...


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so ne vorsichtig provokante Frage - wozu brauch man eigentlich Vista? Nur der Optic wegen?
> 
> XP ist billiger, der erforderliche Hardware auch, es ist schneller und defenitiv stabiler :beeten: ...



Genau 

Ich hatte Vista 2 std drauf,und danach gleich in den Müll.

Vista ist der letzte rotz .

XP Rules


Es geht aber trotzdem nix über LINUX............
LG Chris


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



> Ich hatte Vista 2 std drauf,und danach gleich in den Müll.
> 
> Vista ist der letzte rotz



Hi Chris

Bist auch einer von der ganz schnellen Sorte. 
Also in 2 Std. wäre ich nicht in der Lage ein solch vernichtendes Urteil abzugeben. Liegt wohl am Alter und der Bequemlichkeit. Man denkt und handelt da wohl etwas langsamer oder gar bedächtiger.: 

Nix für Ungut!!

Gruß
Werner
Der Vista auch nicht mag, aber denoch es vorerst drauf lässt.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo

Jedem das seine. 
Ich komme mit Vista gut klar und kann mich nicht beklagen. 
Habe allerdings auch einen recht neuen PC.

Naja man soll nicht immer alles was Neu ist gleich schlecht reden.
Sicherlich ist Vista ein Hardware Fresser was die Leistung angeht aber die Computer werden immer schneller und besser, irgendwann wird das gute alte XP solche PC’s ausbremsen.

Naja mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. 

Ich hoffe, das es bald auch mal eine relevante Konkurrenz für Windows gibt.
Linux wird ja leider nicht überall unterstützt was Hardware und Software angeht, was auch schade ist.
Es wäre schon Toll wenn man bei Betriebssystemen mehr Auswahl hätte als nur diese beiden.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Moin Daniel,

also neu gibt es meines erachtens nach bei den heutigen Pc net mehr....
Ich habe ein leistungsstarken Pc mit 2Gb Ram usw...Aber Vista,kannste in die Tonne Kloppen...........
Es is so Unsicher...und das meine ich so wie es ist,wer was anderes sagt der Lügt.Wie es in 2 Jahren aussieht,weis man nicht,aber im Moment würde ich dir davon abraten!

Bei Linux,hast du einfach viel mehr möglichkeiten,du lernst vor allendingen sehr viel.

Lg Chris


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Daniel,
> 
> also neu gibt es meines erachtens nach bei den heutigen Pc net mehr....
> Ich habe ein leistungsstarken Pc mit 2Gb Ram usw...Aber Vista,kannste in die Tonne Kloppen...........
> Es is so Unsicher...und das meine ich so wie es ist,wer was anderes sagt der Lügt.



Nur weil du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast (vor allem in der kurzen Zeit) heißt das doch nicht, dass es bei jedem so ist. 

Also wenn ich mal aufzählen müsste wie oft bei mir Windows XP abgestürzt ist und vor allem wie es jeden Tag immer langsamer wurde wär ich morgen noch dran.: 
Irgendwann dauerte das Hochfahren fast 10 min. 

Das habe ich bei Vista nicht, das Hochfahren dauert immer gleich lange (also zügig) schon seit über 8 Monate und es ist nicht einmal abgestürzt.

Aber egal jetzt, soll jeder das nutzen womit man zufrieden ist. 
Die Hauptsache ist es funktioniert. Und das tut es in meinem Fall.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast (vor allem in der kurzen Zeit) heißt das doch nicht, dass es bei jedem so ist.
> 
> Also wenn ich mal aufzählen müsste wie oft bei mir Windows XP abgestürzt ist und vor allem wie es jeden Tag immer langsamer wurde wär ich morgen noch dran.:
> Irgendwann dauerte das Hochfahren fast 10 min.
> ...




 hast ja recht,

aber mir geht es ja um die "Sicherheit",gut die gbt es eh nicht,aber XP ist trotz alle dem "sicherer" als Vista. 

Oder nich?!


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> aber mir geht es ja um die "Sicherheit",gut die gbt es eh nicht,aber XP ist trotz alle dem "sicherer" als Vista.
> 
> Oder nich?!



Also wenn du mich fragst ist Vista sicherer als XP.
Bei Xp wurde immer mehr dazugeführt und geupdatet und gepatcht (eigentlich ist es nur ein aufgemotztes Win 98 da dieses darauf aufgebaut wurde). 

Vista wurde völlig neu programmiert mit allen neuen Sicherheitsstandards.
Allein dadurch, das es ein eigenes Sicherheitsprogramm hat den Windows Defender.
Aber letztendlich gibt es immer einen weg und die Hacker sind immer einen schritt voraus.

Noch ein Vorteil.
Man braucht keine Treiber mehr installieren bzw die CD suchen wenn man z.B. einen Drucker anschließen will da man alles über den automatischen online dienst suchen kann und der Treiber von der Herstellerseite automatisch runtergeladen wird.

Aber naja letztendlich ist es jedem selber überlasen was einem zusagt.


----------



## Joachim (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

@Daniel
Also WinXP sucht sich sehrwohl selbst seine Treiber und das von Anfang an, selbst Win98 SE konnte da schon einiges - ein Vista brauch ich dafür nicht. 

Was das WinVista eigene Sicherheitsprogramm angeht - je mehr dieses verwenden, desto mehr Hacker werden sich drauf stürzen um es zu brechen ... 

Und noch einen gut gemeineten Rat:
Never change a running System!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hi,

ich habe mir nun mal Vista probeweise auf einem Testrechner installiert. Läuft (bis auf ein paar optische Änderungen) nicht anders wie ein frisch installiertes XP.

Ob alle Programme damit laufen werden (wie bei XP)... da bin ich mir leider jedoch noch nicht so sicher..... !! Bei einigen weiß ich definitiv, daß sie es nicht tun werden.

Der vielgelobte Windows-Defender...

lt. einer Studie der Forscher vom Enex TestLab erkennt es nur 46% aller aktuellen Bedrohungen (nachzulesen bei Chip u.a.)

Hallo 46% ??? was soll ich denn mit sowas ???

Ich bleibe weiterhin privat erstmal bei XP und geschäftlich sowieso.


----------



## Frank (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Hallo,

das ist doch alles kalter Kaffee, worüber ihr hier diskutiert.
Es steht doch überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion ob man es haben möchte oder nicht. 
Es wird und ist ja schon das BS von Microsoft. Da gibts doch gar nix mehr zu rütteln ...
Es bleibt nur die Frage nach dem *Wann* es jeder auf seinem Rechner hat.
Spätestens bei einer Neuanschaffung.
So wie ich. Mit der neuen Oberfläche komme ich mittlerweile bestens zurecht und ich muss auch sagen, das mir diese sehr gut gefällt.
Nur das es die Treiber der neu anzuschließenden Gerätschaften alle selbst erkennt, ist gelinde ausgedrückt nicht wahr.
Ich habe einen digitalen Sony Camcorder, der ist vier Jahre alt. 
Er wird von Vista nicht erkannt, bzw. er wird erkannt und angeblich werden auch Treiber geladen und er ist "jetzt betriebsbereit" aber leider ist dem nicht so.
Er ist nirgendwo aufgeführt und starten kann ich die Kamera über Pinnacle usw. auch nicht.
Auf der Sony Page wird kein Treiber für mein Gerät im Zusammenhang mit Vista angeboten.  
Solche Dinge, die können mich aufregen. 
Vor allem weil ich hier befürchte, das Sony sich wohl nicht mehr die Mühe machen wird, für mein altes Gerät noch einen neuen Treiber zur Verfügung zu stellen. 
Da kann man doch besser ein neues Gerät anschaffen.  :__ nase: 
Auch eine Art den Umsatz zu steigern ...  

Aber mal zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich habe, wie ja erwähnt Vista mit FF am laufen. 
Updates wurden bisher immer  genehmigt. 
Bisher habe ich keine Probleme bei der Texteingabe gehabt. 
Allerdings werde ich jetzt gleich nochmal die Direkteingabe testen.


----------



## Frank (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

So, die Direkteingabe klappt ebenfalls ohne Probleme.


----------



## Joachim (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

@Jo
Sach ich doch ...  

@Frank
"und er ist "jetzt betriebsbereit" aber leider ist dem nicht so."

Is ja ein uralter Hut! Sorg dafür, das dort "nicht betriebsbereit" steht, dann sollte es klappen. 













 Sorry Frank, musste sein.  

Aber solche Treiberstreikereien nerven schon ab und an - neulich hatte ich mir nen neuen (stable!  ) Ati Catalyst Treiber drauf gemacht, von da an konnte man bei Youtube keine Videos mehr abspielen. 9 Tage später gab Ati zu, im letzten (stable!  ) Treiber nen Fehler zu haben, der aber im nächsten beseitigt würde. Naja, hat noch mal 5 Tage gedauert, dann gings wieder...

Der Punkt ist, bis ich wusste, das es am Treiber lag hab ich mein halbes System auf den Kopf gestellt - also einiges an Zeit verbracht. Und das nervt! Wenn ich da an Vista-Berichte denke, wird mir übel bei dem Gedanken, jetzt schon sowas zu nutzen ...


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus zusammen

News von der Tastatur-Front:

Alles läuft wie am Schnürchen  

Habt ihr was gemacht   ich nehmlich nicht .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

jetzt fang Du nicht auch noch an !


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Oh je Helmut, 

da haste jetzt aber in eine Bresche geschlagen ...  



und nein , wir haben nix gemacht ...


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

@Helmut
Ja - wir haben heimlich deinen Rechner, deinen Monitor und vorallem dein Keyboard getauscht... Aber das machen wir jetzt auch nicht für jeden! 




  (Sorry, Helmut - Arigato ist schuld   )


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Karsten, Servus Frank

Sorry, bin leider nicht am laufenden  

Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen :  

Aber ich bin für Info`s immer offen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

@ Joachim: Danke, so was habe ich mir schon gedacht, meine Anschrift habts ihr ja und daheim war ich die letzten Tage auch nicht


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Ach, dann ham wir ja doch was gemacht ... 

hier weiß anscheinend die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke tut ... :beeten: :


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

@Helmut
Such mal nach "Emailbenachrichtigung" und "Arigato" - aber dieses Spielchen dort ist ja nun gelöst...  

@Frank


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Servus Joachim

Wenns eh bereits gelöst ist belaste ich mich nicht auch noch damit  .
Danke trotzdem für die Info  

Mal im Ernst: was da in meiner Abwesenheit so abgeht   , Ich liebe Euch  

Liebe Grüsse  
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Flüssiges Schreiben nicht möglich*

Kannste mal sehen - wir halten dir hier den Rücken frei ... so zu sagen ...   

Naja, Spass - aber schön, das es bei dir wieder geht.  Vielleicht brauchte ja auch nur dein Rechner mal Urlaub...


----------

